# Old Motorolla Mobile Phone



## BOBBYSGirl (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi. My Quite old Mobile phone (pay as you go) which is only for emergencies has been working very well (having recently put in a new battery) but it has now come up with the message CHECK CaRD. and can only be used for emergency calls. What does this mean please I have tried several places on the web including T Mobile to which the phone is registered .Is it locked and can I put a new SIM card in and give it a new number. I do have a much newer Mobile but I need this one in my car...
Can anyone advise me please.Bobbysgirl.


----------



## fluffydemise (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi BOBBYSGirl,

'Check Card' Is usually either a problem with the sim card or with the slot that the sim card fits into.

I would take the card out, and blow any dust off of it and the slot. Put the card back in and if that does not work, your next bet would be a new sim card. 

If that doesn't work either then it is probably a problem with the slot which for an old phone is really not worth the cost of getting repaired I shouldn't have thought.

One last thing, a lot of phones are carrier specific. If you don't know whether your phone is unlocked and you do get a replacement sim card it would be wise to stick to the same carrier/network.

Cheers.


----------

